# Open Windows Media Player when selecting a video link.



## kanagi (May 24, 2012)

I have a video on a web server that is a standard .wmv

Using Windows 7 and Chrome this file will download - then I have to access the downloads folder to run the video.

Using Windows XP and Chrome this file tries to immediately open in Windows Media Player and I am presented with this error.









Is there code I have to have on this link to make it open in media player properly?

Currently the link is written as:
<a href="DOCs/impactfiles/video/education_based_selling/2010-03-16 12.02 Education Based Selling.wmv" target="_blank">Education Based Selling</a>

Ideally I would like to have this link open media player and play the video automatically.

However if I can make this error disappear in XP, and have end users simply run the file from their downloads folder, that is acceptable..


----------



## kanagi (May 24, 2012)

I apologize if this thread would be more appropriate in one of the Design forums.


----------

